# The Life of A Cat



## RedGinger (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are some cute pictures of our cat, Bobbi.  She is my little princess.  Although it is not bottle related, I thought I'd share these cute pics of her passed out in front of the fire last night.  I'm dying to dig, so hopefully there will be some bottle pics instead when it warms up!!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 13, 2009)

Soooo tired.  Must sleep...


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 13, 2009)

Whaa?  I didn't see any bitters.  I was just resting my eyes.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 13, 2009)

Great picture.  Orange tigers always have a really sweet temperment.  What is his or her name?  This reminds me, I have some cool deer pics I wanted to post too, even though this is a "cat thread" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 13, 2009)

The life of a cat in a dogs world []


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 13, 2009)

That dog needs a pedicure! LOL


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 13, 2009)

I get so excited when I see any wildlife in my backyard.  All I need now is a bear.  Soon it will be time for the birdfeeders to come in for that reason.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 13, 2009)

This girl and her gang were hanging out digging for apples all day in the snow last week, so we bought them a salt lick.  Of course, my camera batteries died that day!  I think I went snow blind from watching them all day.


----------



## glass man (Feb 13, 2009)

BEST CAT I EVER HAD WAS THE COLOR OF LOBEY'S CAT! HE SHOWED UP AS A KITTEN IN OUR FRONT YARD CLOSE TO THE TIME OF  THE MOON WALK 1969! YEP HE DID HAVE A GREAT DISPOSITION! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 13, 2009)

What did you name him/her ? had to be something to do with the moon [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow you have a lot of snow on the ground all of ours melted,thank god.Cool pic!We have this one small doe coming to the house every night,her leg is all deformed.When other deer come to eat they push her out..Nature is cruel man.None of the deer run far when they see us come out,but the "Limper" doesn't run at all.

 Check the back leg out on her.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 13, 2009)

Believe it or not she had one,German short hairs nails are weird, the quick is real close to the tip,you cant cut them to close,they will bleed. My wife painted her nails [] but it wore off  before this pic was taken.


----------



## woody (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like she was shot in the leg and it healed over.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's my little troublemaker.. 6 month old Ani...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

LOVES the little mouse arrow!!


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are my two doing the 
 Shaquille Oneal  rap "Kobe hows my butt taste"    [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## madman (Feb 13, 2009)

ah yes great pixs! heres one of my little monster


----------



## glass man (Feb 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: madpaddla
> 
> Here are my two doing the
> Shaquille Oneal  rap "Kobe hows my butt taste"    [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


    THAT IS HILARIOUS!!! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 14, 2009)

Guys, your pictures are all great!  We were laughing at Madpaddla's!!  So cute!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is "Simpson", as I call him, a local cat owned by some unsavory neighbors.  Joe got this pic this morning.  Simpson was running away.  Joe called to him and he started back toward our house.  Our cats get upset when he climbs the roof and comes to the windows. []


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 14, 2009)

Pic 2


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentine's!
 Love, 
 Simpson


----------



## Stardust (Feb 14, 2009)

[align=center]great cat pictures....[][/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 14, 2009)

Wood there is no hunting around my way,she might have been hit by a car or was deformed from birth.Three legs are all she knows now,she dosen't walk well but she runs like hell ! []


----------



## woody (Feb 14, 2009)

Probably hit by a car, then.


----------



## T D (Feb 28, 2009)

Had to bump this thread to the top.  A little history on Sam.  The biggest headed, kitty chasin', hard living, tomcat you ever wanted to see.  Sam would stay gone for a month come home all cut up, bruised, crippled, and hungry.  He'd stay a few days, get his strength back then take off again.  Finally, after years of this sordid lifestyle, Sam had his manhood and the use of his right front foot taken away from him.  Now ole crippled Sam stays around the house and hangs out with us on cold nights.  Had to get this pic last night...he was asleep just like this at my daughter's feet until I woke him with the flash.  Chilin' with Sam...


----------



## T D (Feb 28, 2009)

Sam


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 28, 2009)

Joes says this picture is real.  i say it isn't.  Either way, sounds like Sam is livin' the life!  Come on, this is not a real picture![]


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 28, 2009)

Sam Makes Chester Cheeto look UNCOOL!!!!!!


----------



## glass man (Feb 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> What did you name him/her ? had to be something to do with the moon [8D]


  NO RICK,NOTHING TO DO WITH THE MOON.I WAS REAL CREATIVE AND NAMED HIM......TOM! GEEZ! I WISH I HAD NAMED HIM "RETRO ROCKET"![8D] THAT FALL I TOOK A "TRIP" OF MY OWN,FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME.[8|] COOL TO SEE DEER IN YOUR YARD! GREAT THE DEFORMED DEER GETS SOMETHING TO EAT AT "RICK'S DEER DINNER"![&:]


----------



## T D (Feb 28, 2009)

I swear on my sacred glass this is real.  Since Sam's foot has been crippled, he will start out on his left side, and then gradually work his way to his back.  Last night he happened to be snuggled in behind my daughter's knee.  His head was back, but when I started taking pictures, he sat up and looked at me.  I promise you, the old tomcat in him wouldn't allow me to mess around too much with him to "pose him".  Once in a lifetime pose...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom the cat...................... NICE [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 28, 2009)

TD!  You really have to do something with this picture!  You could send it into a cat calendar, use it in a cat commercial, something!  This is definitely a one in a mill pic.  I thought it must have been photoshopped.  Maybe because rick does that all the time LOL.


----------



## glass man (Feb 28, 2009)

YEP RICK SAW TOO MANY "TOM AND JERRY"CARTOONS WHEN I WAS A KID. ONE OF MY FAV. CARTOON SHOWS!              T. D., OLE SAM DON'T LOOK LIKE HE APPRECIATES YOU TAKING HIS PICTURE AND INTERRUPTING HIS SLEEP! I AGREE WITH LAURA,IT IS A GREAT PICTURE AND IN A POSE YOU JUST DON'T SEE CATS DOING! JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 1, 2009)

Laur,

 You've seen our cats,  two of them do poses similar to Sam daily?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks like he just got lucky [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, they're awfully cute.  I guess they don't feel comfortable enough to pose in front of me [].  Tell them about Tomcat's tricks. 
 You should try to get some pictures of them.


----------



## T D (Mar 1, 2009)

Sam naturally...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

How's Sam doing?  Anyone have any more cute pet/wildlife pics?  

 We saw a yearling bear out on a fire road ( think it was), this Memorial Day.  Didn't have the camera with us!!  We were driving along and I saw something black run through the woods.  I said, "Joe!  Stop!"   We watched him for about 15 minutes!  He was eating a bag of trash some idiot left out.  Never ever feed a bear!  Anyway, he was a little miffed and climbed a tree really fast and made one of those loud snorts they make.  He climbed halfway up, then came back down, came closer to the car, and sat there, eating.  An oil field guy pulled up to our car.  The bear was not phased.  He said, "Oh that guy?  He's a pain in the a**!  His mom can't be far.  She's about 400 lbs.  Neither will hesitate to run at you."  The cub must have been about 150, or so.  It was pretty cool to sit and watch a bear that long.  The kicker is that I had to use the ladies room and Joe was like, I'll just stop here for you, for a minute.  I declined, as I just didn't feel right about it.  Then, we saw the bear!  Needless to say, I held it and did not drink any more iced tea until we were out in the water, on our canoe!  LOL


----------



## rockbot (Jun 3, 2011)

My retriever cat "Needy". She caught these chicks one at a time over the past few weeks and brought them to us. We have three now. She loves to kill birds but she knows not to kill these.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 3, 2011)

This was the second one that she retrieved.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww.  Adorable pics, Rocky.  Cats bring you the things they catch because you are their parent, and they think it pleases you.  Our cats are only indoor, so they bring us any mice they catch, or leave them in special places for us.  I always tell them "Good job!", but inside I am cringing!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2011)

I know you saw Willy before but its been a while, he smiles when he sleeps,he must be dreamin about that roast beast and gravy we just had fir dinner [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> This was the second one that she retrieved.


 
 Cute chick []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor Zoey has hives,she has a yest fungus that's caused by allergies 
   shes getting up there 14 now I rember when I first got her at the pound,they grow up so fast []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2011)

The Crew *


----------



## rockbot (Jun 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The Crew *


 
 cool line-up![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

Really cute, Rick.  Hope Zoey is feeling better soon.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Really cute, Rick.  Hope Zoey is feeling better soon.


 
 Yes she is thanx ,she got back from the vet tonight and the meds are working already.I thought it was cancer  thank god


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger


 
 You need some professional  help Chuck------------------------maybe a lion tamer? [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2011)

I was hoping it would move.. but there was nowhere to put a quarter.. []
 BTW Ricardo, I'm also glad Zoey is feeling better!! I have a cat named Zoey too, but she spells it Zoe..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2011)

.
 ...she don't like other girls.. []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2011)

UVM has a similar cat:  http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.uvm.edu/~wlipke/artuvm/images/catamountstatue_big.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.uvm.edu/~wlipke/artuvm/uvmcat.php&usg=__XvcDiwYzoNLiaBtj8WV2Sl6pN-A=&h=272&w=300&sz=19&hl=en&start=54&zoom=1&tbnid=ROEb6SZkTpQ2-M:&tbnh=174&tbnw=192&ei=b5fpTbjGDsHX0QH5yO2iAQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Duvm%2Bcatamounts%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D681%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=641&vpy=269&dur=2837&hovh=214&hovw=236&tx=131&ty=119&page=4&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:54&biw=1280&bih=681


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I didn't think I was the only one..
 ..whoever is the first to identify the location of 'kitty' wins a prize.. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2011)

Weird fish


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 4, 2011)

Laur,...did you post this one yet from our outing the other night?...Need's a caption (other than that stupid "I like turtles" thing...)     [8|]  []   We were on our way home at the fringe of the Indian Reservation and spotted this little painted guy. Moved him to a safer spot than the middle of the road near the tracks..


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2011)

Rick,
 I'm so glad you're dog is doing better so fast. Hope Zoey is back to normal ASAP.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2011)

Willy has the cleanest dog teeth ever! Lucky dog!!!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 4, 2011)

Chuck, 
 You're a nut. I'm glad your wife was playing along. When I try a stunt like that, my wife rushes off as fast as possible . . .


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2011)

Rocky I love the Pic of your cat looking in the cage at the chicks. What special gifts! They are very cute chicks. Do you know what kind they are? When I was little my cat used to bring home baby bunnies and snakes alive and leave them at the back door.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Rocky I love the Pic of your cat looking in the cage at the chicks. What special gifts! They are very cute chicks. Do you know what kind they are? When I was little my cat used to bring home baby bunnies and snakes alive and leave them at the back door.


 
 Hi Star, they are from wild chickens that roam the neighborhood. Mixed breed, all kinds.[]


----------



## cookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's one of our cat. I think his name fits...Taz


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my Zoe.. I asked her to say cheese but she couldn't be bothered.. had a rough day eating and sleeping ..


----------



## towhead (Jun 6, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE the pix!  Keep em' comin'!  -Julie


----------

